# 2 finger vs. 4 finger?



## mpminter

It looks like the time has come to pickup a new ariless spray gun. I tried to rebuild the old LX80 that came with my sprayer, and it just won't budge. I think I'd like to try a two finger gun, but I've never used one (I've been looking at a Graco silver) What's your favorite gun and why?


----------



## Ultimate

Two finger preference here. When I have a four finger gun in my hand I grip lower on the handle and just use two anyway. Just what feels natural. 

Preference on brand? I dunno I just want a filter in the gun and one on the pump. A new tip and the right pressure. 

What I really want is one of those setups I see with the air assisted thingamajiggy. Then a room full of exotic woods to spray shiny clear goodness all over.


----------



## CApainter

The best airless gun I've ever used!http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/SearchView/PremiumG40Gun


----------



## mpminter

the link is to a AAA gun. I just need an airless gun.


----------



## johnpaint

Does it really matter it's all what you like and feel cozy with.


----------



## Workaholic

I like a 2 finger gun, I use the latest contractor guns.


----------



## johnpaint

Workaholic said:


> I like a 2 finger gun, I use the latest contractor guns.


 Thats because you lost two fingers in ww1


----------



## CApainter

mpminter said:


> the link is to a AAA gun. I just need an airless gun.


Cap off the air intake to the handle and plug in a 1/4 inch airless line and you're good to go! The 395 AAA is actually a regular airless when you're not using the compressor.


----------



## johnpaint

CApainter said:


> Cap off the air intake to the handle and plug in a 1/4 inch airless line and you're good to go! The 395 AAA is actually a regular airless when you're not using the compressor.


 What the hell?lol


----------



## robladd

The Arsenal. In the 1st photo Graco Flex plus, Binks Airless 1 and Vintage Binks Model 500 they do not have a filter at the gun... what I consider production guns.

The 2nd pic a Graco G 40 AAA and a Graco Contractor the G 40 has a filter at the base of the material line and other has a filter in the handle. These 2 guns are 
what I consider fine finish and finish guns.

Pic 3 is a vintage model Devilbiss N 501 and Wagner G 10 both have a filter in the handle and I consider the Devilbiss a production gun because it's rated at 6500 psi and the G 10 a finish gun.

You can do production and finish with any of them but that's the way I choose to use them. Rob


----------



## robladd

The Devilbiss is the only 4 finger gun I have. You can get the Wagner in 4 finger too.


----------



## Workaholic

johnpaint said:


> Thats because you lost two fingers in ww1


I told you that in a pm. :jester:


----------



## BC_Painter

2 finger all the way

New contractor guns here


----------



## CApainter

johnpaint said:


> What the hell?lol


Do you have an AAA?

I rest my case.


----------



## johnpaint

CApainter said:


> Do you have an AAA?
> 
> I rest my case.


 U have no case. lol


----------



## johnpaint

CApainter said:


> Do you have an AAA?
> 
> I rest my case.


 First of all your from Cali, Ive worked with a few of u guy's. lol


----------



## One Coat Coverage

My four finger gun went kaput in mid summer. I bought a two finger gun without noticing it until I opened the package. I think I like it better. But, really, there isn't much of a difference.


----------



## Wolfgang

Makes no difference to me as long as it's a good quality gun with smooth trigger action.


----------



## robladd

I like to use my guns for specific applications.

Graco flex plus ext walls
Binks airless 1 interior walls
Binks model 500 if running 2 guns or backup
Graco G 40 fine mill work
Graco contractor airless fine finishes
Devilbiss ceilings
Wagner G 10 for jobs that a gun gets wear and tear from abuse.


----------



## mpminter

Does anyone have any experience with the LX80 platinum? It looks like it would be comfortable in the hand and it takes the same rebuilds as my current LX80


----------



## robladd

If you need 1 now their on e bay for $189.00. 

If have never sprayed with the platinum gun but I have sprayed with the original
LX 80.

It reminded me of a 4 finger Wagner G 10.
Now that Wagner and Titan are in cahoots 
it's basically the same gun.

The new platinum gun looks like what they are putting out there to compete with the Graco Contractor. Team Red or Team Blue. 

BTW Binks was bought out by Graco so in my line up of guns. 6 team blue and 1 team red. 

IMHO team Blue is 2nd to none in guns.
And team red is runner up.

Pumps are a whole other discussion. Rob


----------



## JoseyWales

mpminter said:


> It looks like the time has come to pickup a new ariless spray gun. I tried to rebuild the old LX80 that came with my sprayer, and it just won't budge. I think I'd like to try a two finger gun, but I've never used one (I've been looking at a Graco silver) What's your favorite gun and why?



I think it comes down to personal choice..I feel that the 2 finger is easier to control.


----------



## mpminter

JoseyWales said:


> I think it comes down to personal choice..I feel that the 2 finger is easier to control.


While I've never used a two finger, I wondered if that might be the case. As it is, I often hold the 4 finger gun in such a way that that I only have two fingers on the trigger.


----------



## RaleighPainter

I like the two finger here and there but we put about 800 gallons of Dryfall through some 2 finger guns in 3 weeks... fatigue. fatigue. fatigue. I'm almost certain my middle finger on my right hand suffered some nerve damage of some sort.. got some new 4 finger guns (after the fact) and it was a relief, my fingers were dying after about 2 days with the 2 finger gun, though we were spraying almost non stop at least 10 hours a day...


----------



## woi2ld

robladd said:


> If you need 1 now their on e bay for $189.00.
> 
> If have never sprayed with the platinum gun but I have sprayed with the original
> LX 80.


god , i had to run out and snap a picture of my LX 80. Sixteen years ago spraying those windmill towers on a 6 man speeflow i think it was.......i cut my trigger in half and tig welded it into a two finger...the four finger was just too clumsy. I think still to date this mod is more comfortable than one you can purchase


----------



## mpminter

Pretty sweet mod! I wound up buying a 2 finger LX80, and I think I like it better. I considered getting the platinum, but my local paint store had this one on the shelf. Maybe next time.


----------

